# <<<<<Friday Pictures>>>>>>



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

MY son at the Fort Bend fair, he had fun feeding the animals, it would tickle when they ate lol
Next pics took the kids to do some Perch jerking Sunday
Couple pics from last Fridays offshore trip


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Buck from last week
Couple copperheads


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Newest member of the pack all dressed up for Texans MNF, for the record my wife bought the outfit.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Kenner21 said:


> Newest member of the pack all dressed up for Texans MNF, for the record my wife bought the outfit.


He'd probably do just as good as the replacement refs to !


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Our little house pig is growing up.
Took these last night, she cuddled up with the boys while watching tv, and they all crashed.


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

*cover on my jeep*

Well I have been needed to install this top sence May, Finaly got the time 
this past weekend.
this sure does make a differance.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Alligator Jaw
Custom resins (Gold and Black Paradise)

Looks so much better than the pic


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Utopia dust devil. Cell phone pic, and the game cam also caught it. The dogs were going after it.


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

My baby girl loves to chase dove. 
Fried rattler. She won't eat it.. 
South Texas Sunrise.


----------



## MrsFish (Nov 18, 2009)

Been feeling like a gypsy the past few weeks between traveling for work and for fun....
1)Dauphin Island Pier, AL
2)Testing out some new paddleboards on White Rock Lake, Dallas
3)Random large house I came across while detouring on the way to the Dulles airport
4)Port Mansfield residents
5)After the storm came through in Mansfield


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Ricky's Trophy*

Ricky's Mom was at our tailgating party last weekend!

BB


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Giant Swallowtail Butterfly Caterpillar. Looks quite ugly and resembles bird droppings. One of Gods ways of protection for his creatures.








This is another of same kind of caterpillar with second line of defence.....sticking out his toungue or other? Only does this when messed with.








Here is a Monarch Caterpillar that is soon to cover up to transform into a Monarch Butterfly in a couple of weeks.








And this is soon to be another Monarch Butterfly. We have a bunch more just like this all over our Plumeria and other areas too. They all start on Milkweed Plants as their only host plant. After these hatchings, they are to migrate to Mexico for the Winter. Facinationg life cycle. They typically only live a few weeks except for this fourth generation a year and they migrate to one spot in Mexico to return in spring and lay eggs for next generation and die. Can't imagine how they know where to go in Mexico, since all there older generations have already died by the time they generate into a butterfly.








An earlier batch from the spring.


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

Funny pic and interesting Pink Floyd fact.


----------



## bigsplash (Jun 15, 2006)

*a few...*

Just a few more from around Perth...
Penguin Island
Serpentine Falls
City Beach @ Dusk


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Recent lake trip to Lake Somerville. Stayed at a place outside of Birch Creek called Campsite Cottages. Great little place. Been in Texas most of my life and did not know we had our very own dung beatles. Kiddos got a kick out of watching it roll a big ole deer turd.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Slip knot, you have inspired me once again. I'm In the process of redoing my pond bog filter and thinking ill theme it for the butterflies. Thinking some bog milkweed is a given for the monarchs, but do you know of any other plants that work well in a bog that will work to bring in other species?


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

1) my pride and joy showing hers. 
2)view from a few weeks back
3) little shocker found in the school silent auction.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Great pics so far!

My sweetheart and I.

Storytime with my other sweetheart.

Sunrise from my front yard.

Sunsets from my backyard.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

F&F, Remember to use something else with the milkweed to hold a few butterflies as we only have milkweed at this time and they go away just after becoming a butterfly. We want something else to keep some around. Lantana and butterfly bushes possibly. They are facinating when you do a search to see their life cycle, although, so short. Amazing how they know wherevto travel, when they have no ancestors to tellnthem what to do and 4 generations per year, and allndie except for this last batch which live until Spring.

Found out yesterday, the Giant Swallowtails use citrus trees as their host pants! Monarchs only use milkweed as a host plant and if you plant some, you will have Monarchs as Milkweeds are slowly dissapearing due to progress in the world cutting then down. Some other butterflies use other trees as hosts. Monarchs are best I believe for a bog garden.

Gulf Fritillary Butterfly on a Lantana


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

*Our boy*

Drake enjoying some man time with Zeus and dad helping out with the birds.

Again, Drake knocked out after a long day at school chasing girls.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Oh and there's something wrong with my eye.

http://cinemagr.am/show/16341520


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 13, 2011)

1. On what used to be Hwy 87. Some the asphalt is still around
2-4. Baby squirrels that had been abandoned


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Coupla more...

One more Delta Sunset.

Swingin' in the backyard.

Posing at school.

Vintage Pic from the hunting camp, I'm second from the left, then going right is my brother and my dad and Maggie May the Boxer.

Can you say *******? If a tree falls on the bayou bank what do you do? "Turn it into a pier says one fellow."


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

randoms


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Great Pics Everybody!

Just a little dinner from last weekend at the beach house.

2" thick ribye
bacon wrapped sea scallops
grilled shrimps


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Preparing for another night on Sabine










Me and Kaylee Gail










Pic from my playing days


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

HuntinGuy, that boxer doesnt look too happy


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Got our new smoker here at work finished, we are going to cook on it today for the first time.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Texans Game steaks

A few from opening Bow season.


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Good pics all, nothing useful on this end to show.
But it is the Navy's birthday today!! Happy Friday to everyone,
my weekend is toast with this duty weekend, drink a cold one for me


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Time to eat ...*

Great pics everyone..

Fresh Food served daily....

Ahh Glass Sunrise I have not seen in awhile

Kung Pao from Scratch

Bouillabaisse

Once in a Blue Moon Fried Trout , Romanesco Redfeech Throats n sides

Coq au Vin ( French for its freaken good )

Ancho Chili Rubbed Salmon - Mango Relish

Cobbers Salad

Very Proud DAD with Very Proud Daughter with her permit.. She is on her way now...lol


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I'm on to you Captain Dave. I now eat lunch before looking for your Friday Pic LOL


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

*Hi speed pass at the Bonneville Salt Flats*

Our son had to fly an Apache Longbow back from Boise Idaho a couple of weeks ago. On the way back they flew over the Great Salt Lake and the Bonneville Salt Flats. They decided to make a pass down the famous racing surface in their bird.

Must not have made a very good time or speed 'cuz he wouldn't give me their speed.







Maybe it is one of those need to know kinda things.


----------



## gvmtcheez (Dec 14, 2011)

Baby Hope again, lol.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Dave what DPS office is that?

Pretty daughter by the way. I have 240 acres and a backhoe should you ever need it. 

TH


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Me and Kaylee Gail


Is that her with you on the field?

TH


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> Dave what DPS office is that?
> 
> Pretty daughter by the way. I have 240 acres and a backhoe should you ever need it.
> 
> TH


Grant Rd... We may need a good part of those acre.. Weed em out

Thanks T.H.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Captain Dave said:


> Great pics everyone..
> 
> Fresh Food served daily....
> 
> ...


Do you really make all this food? Wow...


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Got a little advice on Monday


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Summer Fun !*

.


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

RPM Speedway Crandall Tx , pic is at checkers of A main, we were passed at the wire by TT


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Another, he was standing on my boat when I got back from a wade


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Pelican has a look like... you dumba** why would you get out of the boat?


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> Is that her with you on the field?
> 
> TH


No sir that was a friend of mine from Port Neches


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

Rod n Reel Season


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

bill said:


> I'm on to you Captain Dave. I now eat lunch before looking for your Friday Pic LOL


lol...........that's what i have to do, too.

i think i may have found a wrinkle in Cap'n Dave's kitchen. since he never post pics of him catching all deez feech, it must be nwilkins supplying the kitchen!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

carryyourbooks said:


> lol...........that's what i have to do, too.
> 
> i think i may have found a wrinkle in Cap'n Dave's kitchen. since he never post pics of him catching all deez feech, it must be nwilkins supplying the kitchen!


Guess I will have to resort to other methods..lol .. Pics of dead feech are just that... I bring em to life :bluefish:

This link will keep you busy for a while....:slimer:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/search.php?searchid=13236115&pp=25


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Captain Dave said:


> Guess I will have to resort to other methods..lol .. Pics of dead feech are just that... I bring em to life :bluefish:
> 
> This link will keep you busy for a while....:slimer:
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/search.php?searchid=13236115&pp=25


i am not worthy.:headknock i need to get out more.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

just caught a boat race parade going down the streets by utmb


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

more


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

My dog... Should have dove in the pic but never saw one flying this day. Still a cool pic


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Nwilkins said:


> Another, he was standing on my boat when I got back from a wade
> View attachment 538107


maybe he wants to sign up for golf lessons?


----------



## TXWingStinger (Oct 30, 2011)

rsparker67 said:


> My dog... Should have dove in the pic but never saw one flying this day. Still a cool pic
> View attachment 538202


Good looking dog, I like those eyes.


----------



## Trout Time (Apr 9, 2012)

Great pics


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

Captain Dave said:


> Guess I will have to resort to other methods..lol .. Pics of dead feech are just that... I bring em to life :bluefish:
> 
> This link will keep you busy for a while....:slimer:
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/search.php?searchid=13236115&pp=25


link seems to be broken.......bummer!!????


----------

